# Hydration pack tastes like PLASTIC!



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got a new hydration pack off chainlove since it was pretty cheap. It's Dakine Shuttle Pack. Holds 2 liters. Plus some room for gear. Pack is Phthalate, BPA and PVC free and approved by the FDA. 

But anyway, I filled my bladder with water and placed it in the fridge for the night. When we were finally able to hit the trails, I took a sip. what was in the tube was really warm and gross until I sucked up what was in the bladder, which was nice and cool.  BUT, it tasted AWFUL. Like plastic. So bad, I didn't even bother drinking any water while I was out. 

Anybody elses taste like plastic? It was pretty gross. I'm considering putting something else in there besides water, like tea or gatorade to try and get rid of that plastic taste. Maybe even some sort of additive, such as Mio to improve the taste. Might stain the bladder, but some discoloration isn't a big deal to me. Just so long as it doesn't taste like plastic. 

Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions? Helpful advice?


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

I only use Camelbaks, and I don't notice any particularly powerful plastic taste. You may want to see what other bladders are available for your pack. 

And I wouldn't recommend putting anything other than water in these things. But if you do, make sure you do a THOROUGH cleaning and rise after each use.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 on Camelbak. Never had a plastic taste.

Throw that hydration pack away, and go get a Camelbak. I myself just picked up a 2011 Camelbak Mule. Did a 6 hour ride with it Saturday morning. Great!!!

Throw some baking soda in the bladder and let it sit in there filled with water for an hour. Make sure it gets in the hose.

http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Packs.aspx :thumbsup:


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well.... I wouldn't call myself "cheap". More like, got laid off when they closed the building and don't have allot of money. I'd hate to throw something away that I just bought. Maybe I'll look into a different bladder. Never thought of it before, but maybe leaving it in the fridge for close to 2 days may have contributed to the problem.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Try the baking soda trick.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mix baking soda with water and allow it to soak in the bladder - anywhere from an hour to overnight. If you are getting ready to use it the next day, it's best to allow it to dry overnight. How much baking soda? I've seen recommendations from 2 tablespoons to half a cup, mixed with hot water to help it dissolve. After it soaks, rinse thoroughly with warm water.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

baking soda trick?


----------



## Echo2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Keep the bladder for now. Wash VERY well with soapy water and rinse. Fill it up again with warm water and add 1 TBS of regular laundry bleach. Let that set for 5-10 minutes then rinse again and very well this time. That should do the trick, if not add few TBS of baking soda , a little water, push out the air and let it set overnight.

Don’t forget the tube.

I hear a couple of denture cleaning tablets will do the trick too but have never tried.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

ah ok. Thanks for the tips. I'll do that and see what happens


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd try the Camelbak cleaning tablets - http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Accessories/Cleaning-Tablets.aspx


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

ProjectDan, your first post (#3) was pretty off-base, and made you sound like a shill. There is absolutely no reason for the OP to go get another pack - he could use another bladder if he really wanted to. Since he wasn't complaining about the rest of his pack, there's no reason to replace it. Also, your "too cheap" comment was unnecessary, especially coming from someone on a pretty inexpensive bike as-is...

Gemini, I've found that if I store water in my camelback in the fridge overnight, there's a greater chance that the bladder will leech plastic flavors into the water. Make sure you thoroughly clean your bladder a few times, and use something like dish soap, a small amount of bleach, diluted white vinegar, or baking soda. Also, maybe you can try storing your water in another container in the fridge, and just fill your bladder prior to your ride.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

They make camelback cleaning kits that have special brushes, cleaning tablets and a hanger for drying out the bladder. I would try one of those if I were you. Also never ever put anything other than water in there unless you like to drink mold. To prevent having to drink the warm tube water just blow through the tube after each drink. Don't worry about what brand you have. I have used cheapo walmart packs and numerous cheap hydration packs the Army has issued me. They all end up working the same. Use what you have and don't let gear snobs sway you either way.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and after each ride just refill it immediately and put it in the fridge. This will help keep bacteria from growing in there and make it so you don't have to clean it as often.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Ignore anyone saying trash it. That is asinine advice, and Dakine packs are very good.

2. Did you not wash it before using it? Because you should.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, I just bought 5 Camelbak 2011 models (1 coming in from Amazon) this past weekend from REI w/ their big sales they were having; two MULE, one MULE NV (Amazon), and two mini MULE.

I washed all 4 bladder, no soap, just tap water very good, including the tubes and bite piece and still have a little plastic taste to them. Probably just takes time for the plastic taste to wear off after a few rinses.

BTW and a FYI...
the mini MULE does NOT have the quick release or dryer arms even though it's the Antidote bladder. Very disappointed and Camelbak sells the same size bladder, 50oz, with the quick release. Only the regular MULE and MULE NV has the quick release and dryer arms.
You would think that ALL Antidote and 2011 packs would come w/ the Antidote bladder that has the quick release and dryer arms. Nope. So, buyer be warn.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Alway's wash out a new bladder.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jmartino - Bikes aren't everything. 

Also, I believe those camelbak cleaning tables are just denture cleaners re-branded with a higher price.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks all. I didn't really wash it WELL when I first got it. I mean, I rinsed it pretty harshly, but I didn't use any bleach, soap or anything. Not sure what a dryer arm is. My bladder has a quick release tho. supposed to be tough. In the picture, there's a big truck running over the bladder and it didnt' bust. Now I'm not going to test the theory, but it's a pretty cool concept. lol I'll wash it out really good and look into those tablets maybe. It's easy to clean, as it turns inside out so I'll give it a try. Also a good idea to store the water in the fridge til I'm ready to roll. 

I had actually thought about filling it halfway with water, freezing it and then filling it up the rest of the way before riding to keep it nice and cold all day. Anybody ever try that?


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive done that a few times and it works pretty well. If you do decide to freeze some water in it just make sure that the exit of the bladder won't be blocked by ice and also make sure you don't have any water in the tube.


----------



## ntox (Jul 12, 2009)

Just rinsed out an older Camelbak Lobo reservoir that I've had hanging in the closet for a

year or so. However. I rinsed it out with a tbsp. of baking powder instead of baking 

soda since that was all I had on hand. 

Wondering if anyone else has used baking powder instead of soda.

As far as the topic is concerned, I have recently purchased a Camelbak Mule and have no taste of plastic.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

It must be residual plastic, unreacted monomer, solvent or some other part of the manufacturing process that stays in there. It always decreases with time, but to speed it up I would throw everything at it:

Soap might grab those buggers, and very hot water would help make those little buggers more mobile and facilitate them moving out of the plastic. 

Alcohol might grab certain compounds more effectively than soap or water. 

Bleach oxidizes organic stuff, but might not do much with plastic, but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought the same pack on Chainlove (Love it, BTW). I rinsed mine right away and never have water in it overnight. No such taste.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Fill with fresh water before the ride and add icecubes if you want to make it cold.
Platypus makes a bladder that has very little plastic taste.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldn't leave water in the bladder. After every ride, I drain mine, air dry it, and then place the bladder in the freezer, with the mouth open. An hour before we ride or so, I remove it, and place ice and cold water in the bladder, and then put it in the pack. Stays nice and cold for quite a long time.

Also, a tip when you are riding with a pack, after you drink, blow the water back into the bladder, and don't leave it in the tube. Then, when you go to take another drink, you will get nothing but cold water.


----------



## ShadowHunter (Apr 6, 2011)

I have about 4 different Camelbak's ranging from 2 weeks old to 3 years old. I have never had an issue with bacteria or bad tastes or plastic tastes etc...

What do I? Nothing special. Cleaned it really good when I bought them. After every use I empty the bladder and blow through the tube to empty it then leave open and hang it up on a hanger. When I am ready to use it I fill with ice and then top off with water and I also push water through the tube till it runs out close the valve and away we go.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

The only mold issue I've had with a hydration pack is in the bitevalve. So I pop the bite valve off so that can dry, and air can circulate into the tube ( i have a quick dis-connect built in ). I was able to dry the tube in 5 minutes today by hanging the end of the hose on the fan facing the blowing air.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it safe to use hot water in the reservoir? I wanted to get really hot water off the tap to clean it, but didn't want to risk damaging my new bags.

And good tip on flipping it inside out after washing it. I don't care about the dust too much as i do about mold. Before each refill, I always do a rinse out anyways so any dusts that got collected will be gone during the rinse.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

IMHO, the Camelback bladders are the best ones made. Just rinse out the new one very well with some baking soda. When you don't use it, make sure you dry it out including the hose and bite valve. There is a special hanger that I use and it helps drying the whole thing out.
When I MTB ride a lot (daily), I store my bladder in the fridge with the unused portion of whatever I have in it, so it stays cool and can't get funky inside.
I am also a long distance motorcycle rider and have never had an issue with a Camelback bladder... And no I am not paid by them either....


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> Is it safe to use hot water in the reservoir? I wanted to get really hot water off the tap to clean it, but didn't want to risk damaging my new bags.
> 
> And good tip on flipping it inside out after washing it. I don't care about the dust too much as i do about mold. Before each refill, I always do a rinse out anyways so any dusts that got collected will be gone during the rinse.


Hot water, not boiling, is ok if you have a quality bag. You can also use a few drops of bleach to clean out any funk that may be in the bag. I do use the camelback cleanig kit that scrubs the drinking tube too if needed... The tablets CB sells are overpriced and not needed. Bleach or baking soda will get a bladder clean...I don't know how you flip a bag inside out but if it works....


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Also, a tip when you are riding with a pack, after you drink, blow the water back into the bladder, and don't leave it in the tube. Then, when you go to take another drink, you will get nothing but cold water.


Good idea. I never thought of that!


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like the idea of blowing water back into the pack. that just makes for funky water after a while. but then again i also don't clean the bladder after every ride.

for the OP, my camelbak had the plasticky taste for several washings. eventually it will go away.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't believe all the people suggesting to trash a Dakine pack that was found as a good deal. 
Most of the plastic taste will go away - but I mean, it is soft plastic and you are drinking through a giant tube. 

Assuming you are only using tapwater in your bag, washing it out properly isn't that important. It's only water - how gross can it get? 

Last weekend I was in a rush to get out the door and there was still about 1 liter of water left in my pack from the weekend before. The first few sips tasted a bit plasticy, but once you are out on the trail, who cares? Think how long water sits in plastic water bottles from the store.


----------



## OnaMTBtrailisME (Jan 8, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> +1 on Camelbak. Never had a plastic taste.
> 
> Throw that hydration pack away, and go get a Camelbak. I myself just picked up a 2011 Camelbak Mule. Did a 6 hour ride with it Saturday morning. Great!!!
> 
> ...


+1 on the Camelbak Mule! I have a 2010 and love it. I just bought a new reservoir for it because I put Gatorade in it and did not properly clean it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Alway's wash out a new bladder.


I was just thinking this - Gemini, this is the first time you've used the pack, right?

Try rinsing a couple times before you even think about the various tricks suggested here.

FWIW, I rode with a Da Kine pack for a while. I thought it was fine.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I washed the bladder out really good today with dish soap. Rinsed thoroughly. I'll see if that helped when I go out tomorrow.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

oh, btw, it haven't been using tap water. I get water from a spring and fill it up. Not sure if that makes a difference, but I'll put the detail out there.


----------



## ShadowHunter (Apr 6, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Also, a tip when you are riding with a pack, after you drink, blow the water back into the bladder, and don't leave it in the tube. Then, when you go to take another drink, you will get nothing but cold water.


I use the tube insulators and they work AWESOME! I have the ones with the wire support (the Director model) so that I can bend it to what ever location I want it and it stays there be it out front or down the side etc...

http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Accessories/2010-Antidote-Insulated-Tube-Director.aspx

http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Accessories/2010-Antidote-Insulated-Tube.aspx

http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Accessories/Thermalcontrolkit.aspx


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

After each ride I just pour out the water and throw the hydration pack in the freezer. I have been using this pack for over 2 years and it's still good.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

The insulated tube is pretty cool. While browsing, I also discovered some flavor tablets that seem pretty interesting. Bookmarked.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

gemini9 said:


> I had actually thought about filling it halfway with water, freezing it and then filling it up the rest of the way before riding to keep it nice and cold all day. Anybody ever try that?


Dude, don't leave water in your hydration pack for extended periods because it will taste like plastic. I like icy-cold water, too, so here's what I do: Just before the ride I dump a bunch of ice cubes into the bladder and then fill with cold water. Ahhhh! The trick is not to put too much ice in because ice has more volume than water. If you put too much in, you'll suck all the water out and only have cubes left, and then you'll be mighty thirsty. If you do it right, the last cube will be a little sliver just at the point where the pack is running out of water.

And it keeps your back cool, too!


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

hmm. Ice cubes. It's so simple I could almost slap myself for not thinking of it. And having washed my bladder out really good, hopefully that plasticness is gone now too. 

....... hmm...... icecubes......


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

gemini9 said:


> hmm. Ice cubes. It's so simple I could almost slap myself for not thinking of it. And having washed my bladder out really good, hopefully that plasticness is gone now too.
> 
> ....... hmm...... icecubes......


Depending on the weather, I'll pack mine to the top with ice cubes then fill with water. I've actually made it *too* cold sometimes doing this!

I too will blow the water back outta the tube. I hate going for a sip and having the water warm.

I also will drop some lemon juice into the bladder to freshen up the water. I've also washed it with warm water and lemon juice, too.

I've had both Dakine (for snowboarding and hiking) and Camelback (biking).


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

outlaws said:


> After each ride I just pour out the water and throw the hydration pack in the freezer. I have been using this pack for over 2 years and it's still good.


Same, and to clear the tube out I just pull off the bite valve and whip the tube around in the air, then throw that in the freezer too.

The tube clearing might not be necessary but it keeps the tube from being blocked with ice next time I ride.

I have a Dakine and Fox pack, both use Hydrapak bladders. Never had a problem. Used denture tabs on my fox's bladder after I got back from Haiti with it. The minty flavor they left is annoying.


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine was the same and I washed it out with hot water and DAWN. Did the trick.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Supposely, these MULE and MULE NV have insulators where the reservoir is stored but when I looked at mine, I don't see any of the insulators unless its behind the linen.

My MULE NV comes in today and I'll throw some ice and water into it and see how long they stay cold.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I never clean mine. I drain it and toss it in the freezer. Though my bladder is now 3 years old and is starting to suffer the "freezer burn taste". But other then that, it's fine.. Taste goes away after i fill up and drain.


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Also, I believe those camelbak cleaning tables are just denture cleaners re-branded with a higher price.


I heard that as well, I used a couple of the camelbak tabs on my Lobo when I first picked up the cleaning kit (it came with 2 tablets) but now I just pick up a box of denture cleaners (about $3 for 100) and use them to keep mine clean.


----------

